# BAGRS building Exhibit at the SF Conservatory of Flowers



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

The Bay Area Garden Railway Society is constructing the Garden Railway exhibit this year at the San Francisco Conservatory of Flowers in Golden Gate Park. Saturday Nov. 7th was our first day with access to the exhibit space where we are to set-up. Opening night is Nov. 18th so we have to move fast.
Here is a photo of the Outside of the spectacular Victorian building where we will build the display. This photo was taken at 7:30 in the morning on a glorious November day.










The first thing we did was bring in boxes to be used as fillers...









Next came the railroad ties. These were donated by our friends at the Niles Canyon Railway. These suckers are HEAVY!










We built up a wall that is about 40' x 15'. The mitered corners were tricky and we only had a couple of small, electric powered chainsaws to cut the old wood.









Jack Verducci designed the layout and is overseeing the entire construction.










Once the walls were in place, the boxes and sheets of plywood were brought in to form an underlayment. The PVC road bed was brought in to check fit.










We are also constructing an interactive children's layout in one corner of the building. 













We were getting near the end of a long day. The retaining wall and support bed are in place by 4pm. Here we are at about 3;30.










I'll try and post some more photos as the construction progresses. We have a blog on our website with daily updated photos. *http://bagrs.org/SFCOF *. Here is a link to the *San Francisco Conservatory of Flowers.*

Here is a link to their *Press Release* for the event whose official title is *"The Golden Gate Express."*


Russ Miller


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great!.. Keep us posted on your progress... keep the pics coming.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, quite a setup and with Jack involved it should be something to see!


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I wasn't able to make it to the Conservatory on Sunday. I was too sore to move! I stole these pictures off of our running BLOG at *BAGRS.org website.*


Leveling up the foamed PVC roadbed.













Kermit Paul made it on Sunday and helped with placement of the Cable Car track. It will go next to the "steps" that will hold the "Painted Ladies"










Here you can see the Cable Car hill in place. There will be an Accucraft SF Cable Car running up and down that hill using a USA motorblock with traction tires. Also note that some dirt was brought in and some rocks are in place. The dirt is being brought in using 5 gallon buckets.













Testing the track by running some live steam!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a rest home work release program... 
I thought Jack V. is getting to be around 100 years old????? 

How many nape times do they get???


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Great lookin project, cant wait to see the end results..........


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

A couple of more photos from Tuesday.








Russ 


The buildings are all made from "Recycled, Repurposed or Reused" materials. The buildings are in place and more 5 gallon buckets have been brought in.


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks great! I went to see the last garden railroad at the SF Conservatory of Flowers and really enjoyed it. I guess I'll be going to the Conservatory again soon!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You're modeling a roller coaster?


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 12 Nov 2009 06:35 AM 
You're modeling a roller coaster? Kind of looks that way, doesn't it.







That will actually have an Accucraft SF Cable Car running up and down it using a USA motorblock with traction tires. When it is done, it will represent a typical San Francisco hill with a row of Victorian Houses, the "Painted Ladies" running up one side.
Russ


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Some photso from Wednesday.









See the sealer that was applied to the exposed ends of the ties? We had a couple of people complain about the Creosote Smell. 










It now looks like we will have to remove the ties! 










Russ


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally a use for all those switch plates I've swapped out in our house! Continues to look great Russ. Thanks for continuing to post the pics.


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Obviously a lot of preplanning and pre-construction model building went into this project. The layout is looking awesome! But having to remove the ties? That sounds like major de-construction and more aching backs!


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

It took over 8 hours to cut and place the 150 pound railroad ties last Saturday. It took 3 hours to remove them all on Thursday. All of this because a couple of old lady union gardeners complained to SF City Hall about the smell. A smell that had dissipated greatly in the 4 days the ties were up and that NOBODY else complained about.They wanted the city to pay for PERMANENT DISABILITY if the ties stayed in place. I have not seen the "new" display. but people who were there told me that removing the ties ruined the "Garden Railway" look that we were going for.
Russ


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

The ties are out but the "Painted Ladies" are in!

















Remember, the theme is "Recycle, Reuse and Repurpose". You can also catch a glimpse of Lombard Street in the lower left of the photo. Everything should be Up & Running today.
Russ


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Here iis the Poster that my wife designed for the event.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Russell Miller on 16 Nov 2009 09:30 AM 
The ties are out but the "Painted Ladies" are in!

















Remember, the theme is "Recycle, Reuse and Repurpose". You can also catch a glimpse of Lombard Street in the lower left of the photo. Everything should be Up & Running today.
Russ

LOL...so, the two ladies who complained didn't understand the 'theme'? It is okay to 'recycle, reuse and repurpose' anything 'except' railroad ties?! Kinda like 'selective recycling'. You guys did a great job regardless....as always. Would enjoy seeing pictures of the total project.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By trainman707 on 17 Nov 2009 07:53 AM LOL...so, the two ladies who complained didn't understand the 'theme'? It is okay to 'recycle, reuse and repurpose' anything 'except' railroad ties?! Kinda like 'selective recycling'. You guys did a great job regardless....as always. Would enjoy seeing pictures of the total project.




Here are some photos taken from a ladder to show the overall completed layout.
We start with the side that people first see when they enter form the other parts of the Conservatory.








The first thing they see is the entrance to the Japanese Gardens and a model of the Conservatory itself.


As we move to the left, you can see the hill climbing cable car going up to Coit Tower. 









As you move furthe left the facades of the victorians come into view. Note the last minute work beng done to get everything working before the big "Opening Night" Gala...Tonight!









Further left is the hill and in the lower corner you can just make out AT&T Park. 









More photos at http://bagrs.org/SFCOF

Russ


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Ray Turner has posted a couple of videos of the *Bay Area Garden Railway Society's* layout that was built at the *San Francisco Conservatory of Flowers* at Golden Gate Park. Click this link for *Videos of the Layouts.* Yes. layouts as there is also a children's layout in one corner of the room. The exhibit opened to the general public today, November 19, 2009 and will run until April 18,2010.

The BARGS will have members at the Conservatory everyday for the next week to answer questions and to do any trouble shooting if the need arises. I'll be there Sunday, which we expect to be one of the busiest days as this is the first weekend that the trains are running.

Russ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice, I'm glad to see that the tie removal didn't recreate the SF earthquake! 

I'm not surprised to see the trolley devoid of passengers... daredevil speed!!!! lol 

Should be a crowd pleaser and maybe those two will be won over in the end... 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A tip of the hat to your wife, clever use of the Conservatory for the domes. 

John


----------



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

Really great! Would love to see it in person. May warrant a trip from Southern Cal up. The structures especially are great. They could have a whole post on the design and construction of them alone! 
Nice work 

paul H


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Here are some requested photos of some of the buildings and such spread throughout the layout. I workied the entire day and must have talked to well over 100 people.
Remember, the theme is Recycled, Reused and Repurposed materials. Most of the buildings are internally lit using Christmas Tree lights. 
The Conservatory model is made from Coroplast. 










The entrance to China Town is Mah Jong tiles and circuit boards. 










The Golden Gate Bridge is made from recycled Milk Cartons and other odds and ends that were red. Look closely and you can see monkeys from the "Barrel of Monkeys" game. 












The "Painted Ladies" Victorians are made from cardbard cereal boxes. We're going to have to seal them as the moisture is just starting to affect them.











The Embarcadero Building for the Port of San Francisco is made from Cheese Graters, Forks, Chop Sticks, wine boxes and corks and other kitchen themed products.











The Fire Station used Horseshoes and Bullet Shells.










The Castro Theater is made from Styrofoam 











The top of the Transamerica Pyramid is made from CDs. Very Art Deco... The building itself is made from Polycarbonate twinwall sheet with keyboard keys glued on. 











The layout is pretty impressive at night.I took this photo right at 5pm as we shut the display down for the evening. 











Russ


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

That is a really fine display, Russ.  Congratulations to the entire BAGRS crew who put it together for the enjoyment of all the visitors to the Conservatory.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Really enjoyed following the progress. Really well done. Not every "reuse" project ends up looking all that good. You and your cohorts executed it really well. How the heck does that trolley climb the hill and control its descent?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! An_ impressive_ display! Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Russ - thanks for the images and builders log. Sorry, I'm too far south to help out, but looks like the BAGRS came through with a great design and support.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris, if you ever make it up to the city, wear your BAGRS shirt and name badge and they'll let you in the Conservatory to help with the trains. I took my whole family there yesterday and everyone had a great time. We had a nice picnic lunch in the park and talked with a lot of people from all over the world.

Here are a few more buildings that are on the layout at the Conservatory of Flowers in San Francisco.
I couldn't believe I forgot Ghirardelli Square. It is in the back of the layout by the Golden Gate Bridge. 










City Hall was made by an artist that only creates art using recycled garbage. You could've fooled me ... not!









AT&T Park was build by a Docent at the Conservatory.









So was the Palace of Fine Arts. The pond in front has a little fountain in it.









Coit Tower is magnificent at the top of the hill. It's sides are made from window blinds. 









I noticed that I didn't have a full shot of the 6 foot tall Transamerica Pyramid. Notice the fog coming in under the gate, my kids enjoyed pressing the button to make that happen. 









Here is a closer view of the Pagoda Tower from the Japanese Gardens. 









Mission Dolores was built by a BAGRS member many years ago for his child's fourth grade class project and has lived many years outdoors on his layout. 









You know how at Open House some hosts make up a "search sheet" so that visiting guests can have fun searching out little hidden gems in the layout? Well, the Conservatory took it one step further. They built an elaborate spinning wheel for the kids to spin. And boy, the kids sure do spin it! 









I hope everyone gets a chance to visit the layout. It is really fun and it's a blast talking trains with people that come from all over the world.










Russ Miller


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Good tip, Russ, I showed my family your pictures, and we may take a field trip up there in Dec or Jan. Thanks for the extra images.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What a great project you guys put together.. It would be great to come and see.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Goodness, all these different things you made the buildings out of! Too cool.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Last night was the Christmas Party for the Volunteers of the Conservatory of Flowers. The Garden Railroad, the food and the wine were enjoyed by over 150 people. There were over a dozen BAGRS members in attendance.

















The displays looked stunning in the low light. Notice the rainbow effect at the top of the Transamerica Pyramid caused by the CD's.









Russ


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

You're right Russ, very cool effect. What a wonderful event. Congrats.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

The layout is the featured *VIDEO on Garden Railways Website.*


----------

